# Blue Green algae between between the substrate and glass



## Eboeagles (1 Jul 2011)

So I think I have the above - it's been there a while but seems to be getting worse. 

I have a pic but have left my camera at home and its ADA Amazonia substrate.

I've read on James' guide to algae that I should use dark tape to stop the light getting to it - which I will do this weekend. However I've also read that ADA Phyton Git is good - but its very expensive (as with all the ADA stuff)! 

Any thoughts on whether its worth it it or could I just dose some Flourish Excel and then cover?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Jul 2011)

Just try the tape and give it a few weeks.

Mine has a little BGA in the front.  Nowhere near the substrate's 'surface or anywhere above though.  Benn there for years and not a problem.  I see it as normal however it doesn't seem to increase at all.  I'ts just there if you know what I mean.

Peel the tape after a few weeks and see if there are any changes.


----------



## Eboeagles (2 Jul 2011)

Thanks makes sense - thanks!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jul 2011)

BGA between the glass and substrate is very common.  The vast majority of BGA starts off in the substrate and obviously it receives its light through the glass.

Like Andy says, tape can be very effective.  I no longer use it (from an aesthetic perspective), but ensure build-up is minimised by regularly sliding a credit card (or similar) between the glass and substrate.  Usually before every water change, whether I can see any BGA or not.


----------



## Eboeagles (2 Jul 2011)

More great advice & secret tricks - thanks George! 

I will do that with my Dennerle going forward, however the problem is in my stupidly difficult Fluaval Edge, so it's going to be hell trying to get down the sides past the plants!

I'm sure I'll be able to come up with something... Tape on for now making a totally mockery of the Edge's aesthetic claims!


----------



## nry (4 Jul 2011)

Seconding the credit card tip, works lovely


----------

